# Texting and walking: A bad mix



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 15, 2011)

Don?t text and walk, or you might fall into a fountain at the mall, and then mall employees will laugh at you and upload multi-angle security footage of you falling into the fountain to YouTube.

_Courtesy: __http://thedailywh.at/post/2747360902/psa-of-the-day-dont-text-and-walk-or-you-might_


----------



## Yuray (Jan 16, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## SilentNinja (Jan 16, 2011)

Ive had a few close calls with lamp posts...lol


----------



## CarlaMarie (Jan 16, 2011)

I can think of two bad lumps on my head from just walking. Imagine "me" texting and walking. I would set myself up to be the brunt of the joke. I need to keep the lump in mind the next time I am at the mall.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 16, 2011)

That is hilarious!!!!


----------

